# Fish for my fish?



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

What can i put in a 2g or 1.5g with my bettas?:roll:
I want to get some shrimp, fish, or something for my bettas tank but I have no clue what there called or what they look like witch makes it hard to shop for something. Any ideas? Sugjustoins? If so pleas let me know!
:thankyou:


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I more want to put the things in finn's tank.(1.5g)


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Cherry shrimp (little red shrimp) and ghost shrimp (clear little guys, also sometimes called glass shrimp) seem to be popular choices when it comes to little guys to add to small spaces. My boyfriend has both in his ten gallon divided tank with his bettas. We think they're just so cool to watch.

You might want to be a little careful though. His male betta would chase the cherry shrimp, but it got along just fine with the ghost shrimp. He put the cherries with his female and they do just fine that way.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ghost shrimp, white cloud mountain minnows, neon tetras, plecos, cory catfish yada yada yada. Lol.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

what are neon tetras?
what are plecos?
what are white cloud mountain minnows?
and do all of them do fine with the salt?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

also what do they do to help the tank and fish?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 1 or 2.5 gallon is just big eoough for a betta. There isn't any room for anything else.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm... its a *1.5* or *2*g tank.
and i would like to hear what other people say too.


----------



## SweetnSpicy (Sep 3, 2009)

I am sorry, but I have to agree with dq, because I am afraid to even add a snail or two to one of my 2gal temporary tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

1 or2.5 or 1.5 or 2 gallon, it doesn't matter. It's still too small, IMO.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green has 2 snails in a tank thats less then 1g and her fish are just fine.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm still getting a shrimp or something so you should help me deiced. Even if I shouldn't do you have any prouf that this is bad for my fish? Or do you know someting will hapen if I do put someting in the tank? No.(I mean to derct this to the seconded qustion)


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't mean this to be rude.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah you cant add anything in a 2 gallon. You need at least 10 gallons to add friends.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

10g to add _one_ cherry shrimp?!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think you can keep about 1 shrimp per gallon, I still wouldn't reccomend adding anything to that tank, though. 1.5 would be too small for anything, you MIGHT be able to squeeze a ghost shrimp into a 2 gallon.

But if people are saying it's not a good idea, then why go against their advice? :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wonder if a couple of shrimp without the betta would be ok.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

A couple in the 2 gallon alone should be fine. I used to have 3 in a 5 gallon, I'm going to buy a few for my 10 gal. They are really neat little guys. :-D 
Do you own any Dramaqueen?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, all I have are bettas.  Maybe some day I'll have a cycled tank that I can put other fish in.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

do they do anythig to help the tank


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

If I remember right, ghost shrimp are scavengers, and will eat whatever they find on the bottom, while cherry shrimp can feed on algae. 

I'm not 100% sure though, maybe someone else around here can confirm or correct me.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

What do chery shrimp look like?
So dose algey natraly acoer in the tank and would i have to feed it something extra? If so what?


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+2725&pcatid=2725 - and in a 1.5 gallon tank you should not have algae, as you should be doing full water changes once or twice a week. I don't suggest putting anything else in the tank, but if you feel that you must, shrimp are the way to go, as they will not produce a whole lot of waste that will harm your fish.


----------



## okijapan (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry Loppy, but shrimp are very sensitive to water conditions, I doubt they would survive the 100% water changes, the pH swings, the ammonia spikes Etc. 

Check out point 8 ... Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

And the 7 th question ... Petshrimp.com -- All about shrimp

Sorry, you can try but I don't think it will end well.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldn't. Really. 1.5 is barely enough room for a betta. Just keep and betta in it and everyone will stay happy. Shrimp would be the only thing I'd add. Bettas really don't LIKE company anyways.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

also don't add cory catfish!
You would need at least 10 gals. And they need a lot of them to be happy, as they are shoaling fish. Also salt burns then


----------



## ElmoFish (Jul 18, 2009)

Personally, if you feel the need for more living things in a tank that size, I would suggest a live plant. No.. they don't swim around and greet you when you enter the room, but it can be very rewarding to take care of them, and they do great things for your tank by neutralizing ammonia created by your betta. Your betta would love you for it. Just my .02.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Loppy no offence, but your being ridiculous. Listen to these guys, especially dramaqueen, they know alot more than you do because they have had ALOT more experience and MANY more fish than you. 

Also, have you never heard of google? geez...

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ghost+and+cherry+shrimp

then u can look at images and read all about them.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Throwing in my .02 as well, you might want to know that it could end up very bad for either one or the other. Your betta might end up simply killing and eating the shrimp, or shrimp have been known to latch onto betta tails. In a smaller tank, I think the risk of death or injury to one or both creatures increases dramatically. I say keep your betta alone, and save up that money to upgrade his tank size, until you have a large enough tank to actually get him a couple of "buddies" and not have to worry so much.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the plant idea is nice. Maybe you could find some nice ones that aren't overly difficult to maintain.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The plant idea IS nice!!! It will also help with the ammonia and nitrites stay down. 

Java moss and Java fern are nice plants and good for low light situations.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea i dont think your tank is big enough for another creature, however the live plant thing is a really good idea, i know a guy who keeps live plants iwth his betas and they are 6 years old and thriving. i have some ghost shrimp in my 10 gallon tank and they are really cool, just wait until you have a bigger tank


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I like CodeRed's suggestion! Save up your money and get a bigger tank so you can add something in.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the little red guy in the pict?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope your fish doesn't make a snack out of him.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, congrats on your shrimp I guess...I hope for both your Betta and your shrimp's sake that you used your 2 gal...

No offence though, but why did you bother asking for advice if you didn't really follow it? :-?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummmmm.... I haven't bought one yet:shock:, I just wanted to know what it was and stuff.:roll:
Cuz i have no clue to what it is or what it dose so im not ready to bye anything yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jupiter said:


> No offence though, but why did you bother asking for advice if you didn't really follow it? :-?


I agree.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I haven't seen that shrimp before. Judging by its red colour, I assume it's a cherry shrimp. The pictures I looked up on Google seem similar to the one you posted.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't think its a cherry shrimp. It dosen't look like one to me because its wavey and dosen't have any white. You can see a bigger pict of it at the sept. betta contest.

I _am _trying to take advice but all I really asked for was what types of shrimp and stuff there is I can put in with my betta.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok nver mind it is a cherry shrimp


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

How big do they get and how can I see if there is enouf algy for the shrimp?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> What can i put in a 2g or 1.5g with my bettas?


You clearly asked what you could put in with your bettas, and people responded by saying the tanks are a little small for more than one animal. By continually asking what type of shrimp would work, and other such questions, it's becoming clear that you are going to ignore the advice we give you.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not just get a small live plant? 

Look, just saying. Your bettas will be much happier with a plant rather then a shrimp. Bettas don't like "Friends" they prefer them selves and nothing invading their space. It's like how some people need space and time alone.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Not to mention a cherry shrimp in a smaller tank is probably more likely to attract the attention of a betta, resulting in some unpleasant business for the shrimp. We're not trying to be rude here, but you have to understand that bettas are generally happier alone. A live plant would help keep the water nicer, and it would make your betta much happier than if he was sharing it with a red speck that looks suspiciously like lunch.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> I _am _trying to take advice but all I really asked for was what types of shrimp and stuff there is I can put in with my betta.


Well, the advice given to you was that you shouldn't add anything because your tank is too small. I know i said you may be able to manage a shrimp in the 2.5 gal, but if people like Dramaqueen and the others say that your tanks are too small for anything except your betta, I would take their advice. They're far more experienced than I am.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I know. I'm pobably going to get a bigger tank befor I get a shrimp anyway.

P.S.
I've tryed the plant thing before and know that my fish like it and that it is supos to keep your water nicer but the plant some how maniged to make the water dertyer insted of cleaner. I still have the plant but in a sepret container and would be happy to try putting it back in there but it is not big enouf right now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's good. If you get a 5 gal I know you'll be able to keep a pair of shrimp at least. 

What sort of plant did you use? Maybe it wasn't meant to be fully aquatic. Did you rinse it well before you put it in?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Plants must have proper lighting and fertilizer to survive. Did you have the light on for at least 8 hours a day?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

It was a bambo plant but i didn't put it totaly in the water. And I gave it light but I think they can live well with not much light.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

and normaly people put them in a vace with marbles and water. So it should be okey for my fish tank. Yes, I did wash it off befor I put it in.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Do you think I should get a Panda or Red Cherry shrimp *when* I get one?
How big would the tank need to be just to hold the shrimp?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> 5green has 2 snails in a tank thats less then 1g and her fish are just fine.


 please leave me out of this


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

and maybe you might have a 1.5 gallon but gravel with plants and everything leaves there less space for the fish for example if you have a two gallon with decorations and rocks you might actually have a one gallon not to be mean but think about the shrimp =)


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Honestly you should stop asking questions, your not taking any advice AT all. If you want to know the answer to any question you have regarding this ordeal, please refer to the very first page of posts. The place where everyone said your tank is TO SMALL for any other inhabitants. Bettas dont mind being alone, he will be much happier without any annoyance or other crap rummaging around in his territory. I was going to do this whole shrimp ordeal and after reading and asking i decided it wasnt the greatest idea. Good luck.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Loppy, if you want info, just google it.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

The only snails you can add for a 1.5 to 2 gallon tank are ramshorns, MTS or pond snails. Bettas would love to feast on ramshorns and pond snails though so it may or may not work. And as for shrimps, I'd forget the shrimps. Shrimps molt. At this stage, they become very vulnerable to attacks. Your betta certainly will not resist an opportunity to attack them.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

I asked how large the tank needs to be for *JUST* the shrimp *not* the shrimp and betta!



5green said:


> please leave me out of this


ok I will. =) sory

I don't like goggle.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> I asked how large the tank needs to be for *JUST* the shrimp *not* the shrimp and betta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

5green said:


> i agree


to what part?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

The 1st or 3rd part?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

my friend says thet red shrimp would not be good for the betta because it is a bright color. Is this true?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It depends on the betta. In a big tank it's less likely because the shrimp can hide better.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok, would the panda shrimp be better than the red shrimp for this?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Never heard of Panda Shrimp, but I just googled them and OMG they are too cute! Where are you getting them from?

If colour's going to be an issue, you can always get Ghost shrimp. They're transparent.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Idk where I'm getting them, I don't konw witch pet place carrys them thow.
I think the panda shrimp will be ok but pleas corect me if im rong.
I think the gost shrimp look creepy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never seen or heard of panda shrimp, so I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I think the point is that the ghost shrimp would be better able to hide... and the cherry or panda shrimp are more visible.

By the by, I've got a filtered and heated five gallon with plenty of plants and good places to hide. Would two or three ghost shrimp be fine in there?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yep, two or three would be perfect in there.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AWWW Panda shrimp are SO cute! I wish I could find them around here..


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

I wouldn't put any more living things in your tank besides live plants...if you have a larger tank someday white clouds are really great. I had two in a ten gallon tank with one of my bettas they didn't bother him at all. They are really cheap as well...2 dollars at the petstore.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

JamieTron, are you talking to me about the not putting anything else in aside from live plants?

The white clouds look sort of similar to neon tetras, which I know are notorious for nipping fins. But the white clouds don't nip, do they?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Nope! White clouds are peaceful little guys. I've never had problems with them.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

I agree with dq and sweetnspicy and anyone else who said it's only enough for the one fish. you shouldnt put other animals with betta in anything less then 2.5 gallons. And I personally wounl't in less then 5 gallons. It just seems sorta cruel to me, betta's need space.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry before I didn't read anything past the first page, and then I read all you other posts on this board. Betta's are solitary animals, by trying to give him a "friend" all your doing is pissing him off, and 1.5g or 2gallons is waay to small even for the betta himself. I've got mine in a 30 gallons with one algea eater, and nothing else becuase I don't want my fish to feel crowded. and I only have the algea eater, because without him my tank gets all green and nasty. and when you said that 5green has two snails with his vase, that's pretty bad betta parenting in my opinion. I'm not sure, but I think he has them in a 1 gallon? 2.5 galls is only big enough for one fish, and snails do not like salt, and bettas need salt if you want them to be reallly healthy. You should only keep the fish in that space, and I think I read somewhere that snails can give bettas finrot or something? I don't know, but you wanted peoples opinions, and it looks like you're just ignoring some of them. So if you want to end up with sad betta, and some dead shrimp, don't listen to other peoples advice, because it looks like they know alot more then you do about this topic. Dang, you seem like a fish killer in my opinion no offence.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

O_O

You're keeping one betta in a 30 gallon tank??

How do you ever see him?


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Whenever I come into the room he just pops out and stays in the front where he's very visable until I leave, and even when he dosn't see me, I can see him perfectly, because he seems to like hanging out at the front of the tank  I've never been not able to see him, unless I was cleaning the tank and he got scared or something.I don't know why some people say that they would hide in 30 gallons, because I don't have any problems with it :)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Just be careful of that algae eater, he may become nasty when he's bigger.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm not saying that he would hide or anything, it's just that I have trouble spotting my boy in his five gallon some of the time because he's wandering through the plants or decor. He really enjoys exploring, and there's lots of stuff in his tank.


----------



## TheBigH (Aug 15, 2009)

Jazattackk said:


> Sorry before I didn't read anything past the first page, and then I read all you other posts on this board. Betta's are solitary animals, by trying to give him a "friend" all your doing is pissing him off, and 1.5g or 2gallons is waay to small even for the betta himself. I've got mine in a 30 gallons with one algea eater, and nothing else becuase I don't want my fish to feel crowded. and I only have the algea eater, because without him my tank gets all green and nasty. and when you said that 5green has two snails with his vase, that's pretty bad betta parenting in my opinion. I'm not sure, but I think he has them in a 1 gallon? 2.5 galls is only big enough for one fish, and snails do not like salt, and bettas need salt if you want them to be reallly healthy. You should only keep the fish in that space, and I think I read somewhere that snails can give bettas finrot or something? I don't know, but you wanted peoples opinions, and it looks like you're just ignoring some of them. So if you want to end up with sad betta, and some dead shrimp, don't listen to other peoples advice, because it looks like they know alot more then you do about this topic. Dang, you seem like a fish killer in my opinion no offence.


+1 not to mention you seem to disregard any advice given


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugggg! Look I'm not putting the shrimp in with the betts I'm putting it in a sepret tank and if you people would have read the hole thing then you would have seen that I have said that befor and asked what size tank it should go in but no one ever awnserd my question. So would you pleas stop telling me that I shoulden't put it in the tank for my bettas. P.S. This tank for my shrip is teparey untell I get a new tank for my fish.
That was rude to say that I am a fish killer. I take very good care of my fish.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Just to let you know, unless you plan on cycling the shrimp tank I don't think you'll have good luck with them. Invertebrates are very sensitive to water parameters, and full water changes in an unstable tank will be very detrimental to them.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

PANDA SHRIMP ARE SO CUTE! omg, i wish we had more than ghost shrimp (rarely) around here.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've seen Cherry shrimp at Thatfishplace, but they cost 3.99 each!!!! EEEP!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Loppy, maybe if you quit disregarding everybody's advice and quit being so rude to everyone - people WOULD read your whole post. Who wants to read a post where the person asks for advice, and shoots it down immediately? Not me, and I'm sure everybody else is in agreement here. I think you need to wait a while before you get anymore fish, shrimp, etc. You need to wait until you get a tank that you can cycle so you don't hurt the fish or shrimp. Please just be happy with what you have... 

Ohhh and the Panda Shrimp ARE cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Kim. The shrimp are probably not going to survive full water changes every 3-4 days, which is what a 1 to 1.5 gallon tank is going to need.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow... A full thread on you asking for advise, people giving you advise, and you ignoring the advise?

Basic rule of anything in a tank with water in it. 1-1.5gallon of water per INCH of fish. Bett's categorize as 2-3" fish, so thats 2-5 gallons for a betta. I suggest a 5 gallon.

Fish, along with invertebrates need a cycled tank. Whatever you put in to your betta's 1.5 or 2gal tank, will not strive do to the lack of size and the fact that its un-cycle-able. They need a filter of some sort, and something not overly powerful. Once you get into talking about filters, you need to worry about your betta's tail.

Shrimp are tasty... My Betta has proved that to me along with my Gourami's. This is the reason I stay away from the Cherry shrimp, they are pricy. Petsmart sells Ghost shrimps for about $.10 a piece.

My strongest suggestions to you is this:

If you are going to ask for advise, take it instead of throwing it back at the people who offer it. Next time you'll get less advise.

Listen to people. Some know more about Betta's than you could imagine.

Dont be rude.

Please see the attached link for some help with your question.
http://tinyurl.com/ykfbs5w


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

plecos are giant cat fish that get over a foot long and need about 55-75 gallon tanks
neon tetras need heated, filtered tanks of atleat 10 gallons they are small, but have tons of energy!-your betta would prly be annoyed by their bright colors and quick movement
white clouds- move very quickly and often, grow rather large for schooling fish. need a 7.5 gallon tank or larger.

Really with an uncycled TINY tank, a betta is about your only choice. it would be abusing the fish if you add anything else. You might be able to get away with a snail in each tank if you get live plants.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

^ Agreed ^


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> Ugggg! Look I'm not putting the shrimp in with the betts I'm putting it in a sepret tank and if you people would have read the hole thing then you would have seen that I have said that befor and asked what size tank it should go in but no one ever awnserd my question. So would you pleas stop telling me that I shoulden't put it in the tank for my bettas. P.S. This tank for my shrip is teparey untell I get a new tank for my fish.
> That was rude to say that I am a fish killer. I take very good care of my fish.


Fine I just wont get a shrimp!!!! Happy now?

DID ANYONE READ MY POST?!?!
and yes I do have a cyculed tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Calm down!!!! How about you spend the money on the fish that you already have instead?


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

that makes no sence.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It makes more sense to buy a nice tank and put another betta in it.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

What about getting a 10g tank, dividing it, then having 5 gallons for each betta! In a 5g you can add about 4-5 shrimp! Keep it cycled and do weekly water changes, it is SO much less maintenance then smaller tanks, and then you could get more bettas for your other tanks.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*why are we being rude to each other*

why are we arguing she asked a simple question if what type of fish could be with a betta in a 1.5 gal give her a simple answer like oh a ghost shrimp...or live plant, i heard they are... not thing that are far off subject. please dont be rude to others this site is for info and think about it if someone,let me refrase that if everyone is being rude would you like to comeback to this site and ask more questions (i didnt think so) :-?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

4 or 5 shrimp on one side and a betta on the other sounds good to me.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

huh?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

5green said:


> why are we arguing she asked a simple question if what type of fish could be with a betta in a 1.5 gal give her a simple answer like oh a ghost shrimp...or live plant, i heard they are... not thing that are far off subject. please dont be rude to others this site is for info and think about it if someone,let me refrase that if everyone is being rude would you like to comeback to this site and ask more questions (i didnt think so) :-?


Did what I said sound rude? 

We DID answer in a simple way. It is that 1.5 gallon is just big enough for a betta nothing else.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think she got answers to her question, which was that 1.5 gallons was barely enough room for a betta, much less shrimp. Also, people suggested that she use Google to do research on shrimp.I would try to find out what size tank is appropriate for however many shrimp she wants. As Kim stated, shrimp need a cycled, filtered tank to thrive and can't survive constant, 100% water changes. I would post questions about shrimp in the invertabrate subforum of the Freshwater fish and Aquariums section of FishForum. People there can tell her exactly what she needs to house and take care of shrimp properly.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> PANDA SHRIMP ARE SO CUTE! omg, i wish we had more than ghost shrimp (rarely) around here.


thing like this are pretty off subject no offence alexxx but i mean like yelling sora like THIS I DUNNO IT IS SORTA RUDE but maybe thats just me :-D


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I think she got answers to her question, which was that 1.5 gallons was barely enough room for a betta, much less shrimp. Also, people suggested that she use Google to do research on shrimp.I would try to find out what size tank is appropriate for however many shrimp she wants. As Kim stated, shrimp need a cycled, filtered tank to thrive and can't survive constant, 100% water changes. I would post questions about shrimp in the invertabrate subforum of the Freshwater fish and Aquariums section of FishForum. People there can tell her exactly what she needs to house and take care of shrimp properly.


i would do what dq says she is smart:-D


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

5green said:


> thing like this are pretty off subject no offence alexxx but i mean like yelling sora like THIS I DUNNO IT IS SORTA RUDE but maybe thats just me :-D


I don't think in this instance it's rude. He is just showing enthusiasm for the fact he found them cute. 

As for the thing about people being rude to each other. I don't think anyone was trying to be rude to anyone else. I think people just got frustrated because she asked for advice, we gave advice, and she kept ignoring the advice. I think she should definitely save up and buy a really nice tank and then she can have the bettas and other fish or whatever. I wish I could have a larger tank...if only I had more room lol.


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

ummmm.... I can't get another fish, thats why I want to get a shrimp.( I would have gotten millons of fish if I could)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

loppy656 said:


> ummmm.... I can't get another fish, thats why I want to get a shrimp.( I would have gotten millons of fish if I could)


I was just saying in general...if you saved your money and got a larger tank you could get shrimp AND/OR fish. Plus, you wouldn't have to do as much work with a larger tank....less work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What's the difference between fish and shrimp? They're both aquatic animals and require similar care.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, I personally get annoyed when I give advice and the person who asked for it keeps rejecting it. Like if you go to a petstore, the employee gives you bad advice, but refuses to listen to you when you correct them... I see many people posting about it, and this isn't much different.

From what I see, though, everyone is very pleasant and helpful here. I've been to places were people are far more rude...


----------

